# What is your major?



## thealchemist (May 19, 2012)

Currently, I'm either getting a certificate/degree in business and then pursuing clinical or developmental psychology. But the more i research about it, the more I notice that there isn't a huge demand for psychologists in the US. Now I'm leaning towards epidemiology or even pharmacology perhaps.

What's your major?


----------



## lek373 (May 25, 2012)

Nursing, but I plan on becoming either a midwife or psychiatric mental health nurse once I finish this degree. I need more clinical experiece before I can decide. Epidemiology sounds neat. What kind of degree path is that?


----------



## SocioApathetic (May 20, 2012)

English Literature with a minor in Creative Writing and Psychology. I plan to do my MA on Forensic Psychology, though.


----------



## KneeSeekerArrow (Jan 8, 2012)

B Flat, like the 4th and 8th symphonies.


----------



## progBOT (May 4, 2011)

Engineering: I have it down to either Civil or Mechanical. I won't know for sure until I do some work in both fields. I'm not sure if I'll pursue a degree past a BS though; I'll feel it out when I get there.


----------



## thealchemist (May 19, 2012)

I was thinking of getting a degree in Nursing maybe. Do you like it so far?

Epidemiology is the study of how diseases spread in a community. Location, age, and health plays a big role in determining how one gets a disease. They also try to find ways to prevent it. Research epidemiologists mainly work in labs which is what I would do. I think I would want to study areas in the US that have high rates of AIDS.

The field is interesting to me but I'd wind up working in a lab every day whereas I'd rather have a combination of working in a lab and then going out to collect data. I have such a strong P that I know I'll most likely hate that routine unfortunately. I've opened myself up to other careers, possibly interior designing, music therapy, marine biology, or some other medical profession.


----------



## Optimus Crime (Jun 23, 2012)

PSY-CHOLOGY, the best major. I see that people are becoming more accepting of mental issues, and they will need somebody to tell them to get real.


----------



## thealchemist (May 19, 2012)

nice. that was my first choice but i'm worried i won't find work (unless I get a Ph.D)


----------



## Elvira (Dec 1, 2011)

It was Spanish and Education, but I think I'm going to change it to a Spanish major and psych minor. 
My ultimate goal is to go to graduate school to become a speech pathologist.


----------



## hannachi (Jun 23, 2012)

Theater, I would like to title it Technical Theater by my school doesn't have a large enough program to differentiate between Performance and Technical. I find Theater to have a good amount of art with just enough practicality woven in between. 



KneeSeekerArrow said:


> B Flat, like the 4th and 8th symphonies.


I lol'd a little at that. I started college with the intent to be a Music Major...it didn't pan out.


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

World Religions + Theology. Only 3 more years to go -_-


----------



## Holgrave (Oct 11, 2011)

Classical Studies. One day I hope to pursue a Master's of Library Science so I can be an archivist.


----------



## iBleedink (Jun 11, 2012)

Currently (well in August) working on a MSW -- trying to become a LCSW/therapist (if I can get myself together). My major in Undergrad was Psych with a double minor in Creative Writing and Philosophy.


----------



## havoc313 (Jun 20, 2012)

Police Foundations


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

Biology


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

Education, specifically Middle Grades Education; minor in Japanese studies for obvious reasons.

I would've loved to get into Archaeology or Photography, but supply and demand isn't for either of those these days.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Civil Engineering


----------



## SugarForBreakfast (Jun 25, 2012)

Liberal Studies


----------



## Benja (Jan 26, 2012)

Civil Engineering as well, graduated last year. roud:


----------



## AxelAlexis12 (Jul 2, 2012)

Architecture which i don't really enjoy -_- more interested in Landscape arc or economy thou


----------



## Jilau (Mar 25, 2012)

I guess it's my INFJ/4w5/"I-want-to-be-seen-for-who-I-am"-ness worrying. xD


----------



## FacePalm (Jun 27, 2012)

Fair enough. I can only imagine how challenging it is being an INFJ. Now I see how that INFJ girl, or other INFJs for that matter, got their intensities.


----------



## Jilau (Mar 25, 2012)

That's reassuring. 

The most annoying thing for me about being an INFJ is the strange mix of masculine and feminine characteristics. First of all, there's no doubt that I'm a girl. I'm very sensitive, emotional, empathetic, caring, artistic and pretty friendly. 

At the same time, I'm a rational, analyzing tomboy who don't really care about how I look, and who likes to drink beer and be badass. It's very confusing.


----------



## FacePalm (Jun 27, 2012)

Oh wow. They say INFJs are complex beings. But this is truly mind boggling. It looks like you possess an extra wide spectrum of gender characteristics. You are going be an amazing artist that's for sure. I think you'll do very well in the gaming industry.


----------



## Jilau (Mar 25, 2012)

Aww thank you. :kitteh:

I would actually consider myself to be queer, since I in some ways relate better to males than females. The fact that I'm bisexual doesn't really help. xD Anyway, I'll probably share my work with you guys in a few months of school.


----------



## FacePalm (Jun 27, 2012)

Sounds good! I look forward to it. :wink:


----------



## xerxes75 (Oct 3, 2010)

Film and Television.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

Initially I was an English major, with minors in French ans philosophy. Now I'm a philosophy major roud: too early to tell what my minor will be. Probably French or English. Maybe psychology if I feel like taking those classes.


----------



## Joseph (Jun 20, 2012)

Major in CS, either minor or major in Philosophy, depends if I want to take some extra CS classes or not.


----------



## Persephone (Nov 14, 2009)

Either Mathematics, or Philosophy, with a History concentration.


----------



## Lotan (Aug 10, 2012)

English and Creative Writing. I have taken a few trade school courses on computer repair and am self-teaching for the A+ exam and a bit of programming. I enjoy writing Science Fiction stories but if that doesn't work out I will look at jobs in IT and technical writing.


----------



## HippoHunter94 (Jan 19, 2012)

Right now, it's Psychology, but I'm thinking of maybe switching to Creative Writing.


----------



## doublejm1 (Sep 2, 2012)

I started out as an Accounting major, but couldn't take the monotony of it all. I wound up getting my bachelor's in Marketing and my minor in Psychology. What I loved studying most? Consumer behavior/psychology. If I could get a second degree, I'd probably get it in History. I'm definitely a history nerd who can't get enough of the Founding Fathers, war talk, etc.


----------

